# Lovely Luna



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Here are some pictures of Luna on her first afternoon at home




























If you want to see any more, here is the link to the photobucket

http://s1141.photobucket.com/albums/n585/sharplesfamily/Luna 11 weeks old/


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Luna's beautiful, a little bundle of fluff


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Yay - brilliant to see that Luna is home with you all - the weeks seem to have flown past since you chose her. 

Hope your first night goes well and looking forward to seeing lots more photos. Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!! xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhhh pictures of Luna at last, she looks so at home and part of the family already. I bet your thrilled Harri x x


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

she is lovely i want 1 of those! :jumping: im asking a silly question but is she a JD pup as i havent followed where everyone is getting thier new babies from? lol


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes she most certainly is . We all like silly questions on here so ask away!!

Harri xx

Ps and thank you, glad you like her!!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Ahhhh she looks absolutely gorgeous - enjoy


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

She is absolutely adorable,so cute! x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome home Luna .. enjoy your puppy xxxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hope you all sleep well


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Harri she is gorgeous. At last you finally have your very own 'Poo.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome home to Luna ... at last! You must be pleased as punch Harri. Hope everything goes well and look forward to hearing updates.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

She is gorgeous - love her colour


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

so excited for you that she's home now. hope you have a good first night. can't wait to see how she grows up as she's such a cutie!!!

x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow! What a fantastic first night! We put Luna in her crate two hours ahead of her usual bedtime slot, at 10.30pm. She hardly whimpered. We heard her whimper quietly on and off for about 20 mins at 1.45am and that was it!!!! The boys were up early (surprise!) so I went to see if she was awake at 5.45am and she was lying there wide awake waiting patiently. And her crate was clean, dry and tidy! AMAZING!!!

I then took her straight out and she immediately did a wee, followed 10 mins later by a poo. What a good girl!

So thank you Julia and Stephen. The credit all goes to you :star::ilmc::hug:.

Harri xxx


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Aw lovely x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome home Luna ,she really is a very pretty cockapoo


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Welcome home Luna ,she really is a very pretty cockapoo


We weighed her yesterday Donna so we could work out how much food to give her and she was 'only' 4kg so I guess she's a bit smaller at the moment than Buddy. Not sure how long that will last!!!

xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Luna had a great first night then ... sounds like she is quite a calm/chilled personality. She's just lovely. We collect our JD pup tomorrow ... at last ... I'm just a bit excited ... can you tell?!!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> We weighed her yesterday Donna so we could work out how much food to give her and she was 'only' 4kg so I guess she's a bit smaller at the moment than Buddy. Not sure how long that will last!!!
> 
> xx


Well she is a lady after all lets hope she weighs less then big bro Buddy ha ha
Her coat looks really thick and i love the way she has already got that cute furry cocakpoo face,i think Buddy has a longer nose,but their eyes really do look the same .


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

What a wee :star: Luna is  Have a lovely day with her 

Sue - my memory fails, I can't remember which pup is yours?


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Sue - my memory fails, I can't remember which pup is yours?


Hi Ali, ours is Pearl & Fester's black tux girl ... still deciding on names, possibly Bess (short for Bessie). Anyway, we just got back from Greece yesterday afternoon and have collected Maisie (so good to have her back) ... and collect new pup from JD land tomorrow... :baby2:

Sue x


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Good to see Luna home with her family. She looks a little bundle of mischief! Have fun x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Harri, Luna seems to have settled in just fine! What a clever chilled out girl she is. Lovely photos .....I could just sink my face into that lush coat of hers!!
Sorry to have missed you yesterday. We didn't get to JD until 4pm in the end. All going very well here. Will post a thread when I can get some decent photos!

Karen xx


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Sue - good luck today collecting Bess (or she without a name!). Hope she and Maisie hit it off. She'll love having Maisie around I think, judging by the fun Luna had with my sister in law's dog yesterday!

Luna is a little star :star:. She had no accidents yesterday!!! But we were extremely careful and on the ball and took her out loads. As she had been eating a chicken carcass at JDs we decided to switch her immediately to NI for breakfast without any Orijen. Well what a success. Not only did she love it and wolf it down (lol!) but already her poos are firmer. And more importantly, no funny tummy from switching cold turkey, so that's really good news. 

We took her in the car yesterday to Pets At Home and she went into her car crate with only a minute of protest and then settled down immediately. On the way home she went in no problem. We started to train her to sit yesterday afternoon and this morning she remembered the command – yeah!

Last night we put her in her crate at 10pm with hardly a whimper and she slept soundly all night. I peeped at her at 6am today and she was sitting up waiting quietly for someone to say good morning. To say we're delighted is an understatement! We can't quite believe it. Simply gorgeous.

So that’s our Luna. I’m sure we’ll be tearing our hair out about something soon but at least she’s started off really well .

Three photos from yesterday:


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Sue - good luck today collecting Bess (or she without a name!). Hope she and Maisie hit it off. She'll love having Maisie around I think, judging by the fun Luna had with my sister in law's dog yesterday!

Luna is a little star :star:. She had no accidents yesterday!!! But we were extremely careful and on the ball and took her out loads. As she had been eating a chicken carcass at JDs we decided to switch her immediately to NI for breakfast without any Orijen. Well what a success. Not only did she love it and wolf it down (lol!) but already her poos are firmer. And more importantly, no funny tummy from switching cold turkey, so that's really good news. 

We took her in the car yesterday to Pets At Home and she went into her car crate with only a minute of protest and then settled down immediately. On the way home she went in no problem. We started to train her to sit yesterday afternoon and this morning she remembered the command – yeah!

Last night we put her in her crate at 10pm with hardly a whimper and she slept soundly all night. I peeped at her at 6am today and she was sitting up waiting quietly for someone to say good morning. To say we're delighted is an understatement! We can't quite believe it. Simply gorgeous.

So that’s our Luna. I’m sure we’ll be tearing our hair out about something soon but at least she’s started off really well .

Three photos from yesterday:


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

How fantastic Harri .....twice!! 
We are having similar success so far with Basil. It's been so busy that I've not had a moment to get together a thread about him. I'm hopeful for later today!!

We're about to go and pick up our retired greyhound, Zoe, from the greyhound kennels and having picked up our youngest from respite care yesterday we will finally be complete!

We put Basil straight on to BARF too - he loves it! Minced chicken and bone with my homemade vegetable glop (yum, sounds delicious doesn't it?!!) and a spoonful of bio yoghurt. Very good poos!

Hope all continues to go well. x

Karen xx


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Luna is beautiful !
I'm sure you're all having lots of fun together


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

She looks very happy, so pleased she's settled in. Aren't they just wonderful


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

All sounds to be heaven in the Sharples household.... there are nt going to be any blips


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Luna!!! How gorgeous are those pics Harri.Her face is the perfect little cockapoo face....scrummy pup indeed:hug: just want to squeeze her!x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

pixie said:


> Luna!!! How gorgeous are those pics Harri.Her face is the perfect little cockapoo face....scrummy pup indeed:hug: just want to squeeze her!x


Aah thank you! I'll give her a squeeze for you .

Thank you everyone for your messages . It's lovely to be able to share our puppyhood journey with you all!

Harri x


----------



## chime101 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Harri, So pleased you finally have Luna home. Sounds like she has settled in so well. Tiffin is the same. So patient,playful and well behaved. Our friends cant beleive she is actually a puppy as she behaves so well!! Its an absolute joy to have her as part of our family and im sure all leavers 11 feel the same. 
Enjoy her..the wait was worth it!!
Jo xx


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello everyone! 

We've had a fabulous week with Luna. How could it possibly have been only a week since we got her??!! It feels like it’s been forever! She’s such a massive part of our life now and we all just love her.

She hasn’t had one accident in her crate at night and goes to bed quietly and sleeps all night. Toilet training is going ok, but certainly not perfect. We had no accidents today but that was the first time since Sunday! I’m sure it’ll click soon (well, here’s hoping). 

Luna has had a better social life than us this week. She’s been to Pets At Home three times, the vets, town, family homes. She travels in a crate in the car superbly – we even forget she’s there! On Tuesday we took her for her first walk to the boys school and back. How fantastic to get her out and about. And then yesterday she did her first off lead walk in a field which she obviously loved. We went further today, and it was fab, and she was fab. This is what having a dog is all about! Here are some photos which sum up our week. There are some more on photobucket. She now weighs 4.6kg, at 12 weeks.


























































































Our village


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

OMG Love that 2nd to last pic of boy (presume it's your son) and Luna, to me it sums up what having a dog is all about!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Luna has the most adorable face,love her!! xx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

What a great update with lovely photos too. All of your photos have an extraordinary air of calm and tranquillity about them. Luna is looking fantastic so well done to all of you.

We too have had clean and dry crates all week.  Toilet training is also going quite well but only really because I am watching Basil like a hawk! I've stopped him in his tracks several times and got him outside to do his business. I'm not convinced he'd take himself or ask to go if left to his own devices. It's early days yet. 
We bought a Mothercare playpen where I pop Basil while we're eating or when I can't overlook his play. 

Can't believe we've only had our pups for 1 week either. 

Karen xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Lovely photos ......great to see how much you're all enjoying her.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Beautiful as always  xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Fabulous photos Harri, love the one with gorgeous Charlie x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Some footage we took today when walking Luna across the field and to the village shop. Guess who is the chatterbox in our family..

http://youtu.be/WNY4JJz8j6g


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Luna gets more gorgeous every time I see her  Love the photos


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Harri, I love how protective Josh is with Luna, that bond has obviously grown even stronger, it brought a tear to my eye  
....and Chatterbox Charlie is sooooo cute :hug:


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Gorgeous Luna what a chunky girl, but I suspect it's that lovely thick coat


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

That is a fab video, lovely to see her walking along xx


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> Gorgeous Luna what a chunky girl, but I suspect it's that lovely thick coat


It certainly is!!! Luna's 1st Bath. She reminds me of a lamb!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Yeah just seen this phot, aw bless her! George looks like that too when he's had a bath


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I wasn't fully prepared on how silly Max would look when completely wet! It was hard enough washing him normally, let alone me being in a fit of glggles!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

It's the look of utter despair on their faces too .....


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Sarette said:


> I wasn't fully prepared on how silly Max would look when completely wet! It was hard enough washing him normally, let alone me being in a fit of glggles!


My son and daughter were so embarrassed to see George naked and wet!! They thought he looked hideous!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

HIDEOUS?! How could they say such a thing about Gorgeous George :hurt: Wash their mouths out with soap!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> It certainly is!!! Luna's 1st Bath. She reminds me of a lamb!


OMG Harri this made me roar with laughter! Bless her heart, she really does look like a drowned rat!! Lol. Really enjoyed the video. Everything looks like it's going really well. Congrats. x

Karen xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Great video Luna looks really chilled dx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Harri, Great photo's and Gorgeous pup with a capital G.
It's amazing how they shrink to half the size when they are wet


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

gorgeous looking puppy and lovely colour how big do you expect her to grow to the shoulder ??


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Luna is sooo lively, she really reminds me of Millie at that age! That makes Millie sound so old, but she's a lovely 7 month old puppy

Are you planning on going to the St Albans or Surrey poo fests? Would love to see her in person.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

romeo said:


> gorgeous looking puppy and lovely colour how big do you expect her to grow to the shoulder ??


Hi Janice - Her mum is 17" so she could be a big one.


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh wow, stunning pictures of Luna loving being with her new fab family - my, you do take a great photo 

Video is lovely too - very jealous of fields to walk across off lead - think we live in the wrong place. After looking at lots of new puppy photos today decided we NEED a beach and miles of fields within 2 minutes walk of our house!!! Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

More bonding with Josh









She also has a love affair with alcohol!


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Bless these pics are really lovely.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Lovely photos! You are going to have a beautiful record of family life with Luna. 

Karen xx


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

*Luna-tic driver*

Went to my sister's house this evening for my nephew's 17th birthday celebration and couldn't resist getting Luna to sit on my younger nephew's Go Kart


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

*No more split ends*

Luna has been to the groomers today and is now more "Milk Chocolate" Roan than "Milky Bar" roan. She feels SO soft and hopefully will get less knotty


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh what a pretty girl, I love how she's sitting


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Beautiful as ever!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

She is gorgeous, so cute 
I just want to cuddle her x 


Jeanie x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

She looks beautiful! I love her back feet in that pic which are stuck way out echo side of her, cute!!! X


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Luna loooks lovely.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

What a beautiful choccy girl! I think my Bonnie will look just like her.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Luna looks like she has got much darker? ..still gorgeous


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice trim Luna


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

OMG she is to die for, what a lovely girl she is!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Luna looks like she has got much darker? ..still gorgeous


All her white tips have been cut off so she does look a lot darker, Colin. Still a roan but you can see more of the colours that make up each hair rather than just the white that we always used to see.


----------

